# Photo Phile Contest: Bunnies Fall Hat Month VOTE!



## Elf Mommy (Oct 17, 2010)

[align=center]*When is Fall Hat Month?*
[/align][align=center]_Fall Hat Month is always the month of September._
[/align][align=center]_National Fall Hat week in the 4th week of September._
[/align][align=center]____________________________________________________________
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*What is this Holiday for?*
[/align][align=center]_The hot summer is over and the wearing of all those straw garden hats are over, so during Fall Hat Month (September), men and women are encouraged to put aside their straw hats and begin wearing felt or fabric hats that are seasonal for the fall. Hat-related activities are also encouraged too._
[/align][align=center]____________________________________________________________
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Who celebrates this holiday?*
[/align][align=center]_Both men and women wear hats and hats have been a part of our history for years. _
[/align][align=center]_A hat is a headcovering. It may be worn for protection against the elements, for religious reasons, for safety, or as a fashion accessory. In the past, hats were an indicator of social status. In the military, they denote rank and regiment._
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]_There are hats for men and hats for women, as well as hats worn by both sexes. Purveyors of men's hats are called hatters and purveyors of women's hats are called milliners._
[/align][align=center]____________________________________________________________
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Origin of this Holiday?*
[/align][align=center]_Our research did not find the creator, or the origin of this day._
[/align][align=center]_This holiday is referred to as a "National" day. However, we did not find any congressional records or presidential proclamations for this day. Even though we didn't, this is still a holiday that is publicized to celebrate. So have fun with it and celebrate it!_
[/align][align=center]*_______________________________________________**____*
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*How can I Celebrate this holiday?*

* Give a hat TO a bun!*
*




*
* Or put a bun IN a hat!*
*



*


*You have 5 days to vote!
You may vote for more than one of your favorites!*

 * We will have a Grand Champion, 1st Runner Up, 2nd Runner Up, and 2 Honorable Mentions!* 

Entries become the property of RabbitsOnline.net for possible use in future promotions, logos, business cards, calendars, etc.

Entry One: Hazel-Mom's White Chocolate







Entry Two: hln917's Mr. Baci





Entry Three: Bunny Parents' Lady Kimiko






Entry Four: JadeIcing's Dallas Jinx Jones





Entry Five: kirbyultra's Penny




[/align]


----------

